# Support Group Meeting in Seattle, WA



## betterthroughscience

Announcing the IBS Support Group Meeting in Seattle.

The IBS Treatment Center, in conjunction with GIG and the Food Allergy and Intolerance Foundation, is pleased to host a support group meeting on the first Tuesday of the month.

The next meeting will be at 7PM on January 7th, 2014. All meetings will be held at the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle, WA.

Directions are on the IBS Treatment Center contact page for the Seattle office: http://ibstreatmentcenter.com/contact-us/contact-us-seattle

Free parking in the garage. Entrance on Pinehurst Way NE.

Please RSVP to [email protected] or call 206-264-1111

See you there!


----------

